# Prayers please



## Lorri (Mar 23, 2011)

I have to see a surgeon on Thursday - not good news - asking for prayers please.


----------



## SGADawg (Mar 23, 2011)

Praying for a good outcome!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 23, 2011)

You got them!


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 24, 2011)

Lorri, I'd said a prayer and I'll be mentioning you to God in the days to come.
God bless.


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 24, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## lablover (Mar 24, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## Sargent (Mar 24, 2011)

Sent.


----------



## BCPerry (Mar 24, 2011)

Sent up


----------



## messenger (Mar 24, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Mar 24, 2011)

You got it.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2011)

You got it, Lorri!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Mar 24, 2011)

prayer sent


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 24, 2011)

Prayers from here also,sister.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 24, 2011)

And from here.


----------



## Inthegarge (Mar 24, 2011)

Praying for a good outcome...................................


----------



## speedcop (Mar 24, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## samcooke (Mar 24, 2011)

Luckily, the surgeon doesn't have the final say! Prayer sent!!


----------



## sniper22 (Mar 24, 2011)

Prayers said. Don't worry yourself thinking about it, God is in charge.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Mar 25, 2011)

samcooke said:


> luckily, the surgeon doesn't have the final say! Prayer sent!!



amen


----------



## turk2di (Mar 25, 2011)

Prayers that all is well!


----------



## Lorri (Mar 25, 2011)

Oops put the wrong day it is Friday, April 1st - April fools day - will always remember that day - God is in control - no worries here.

Thank you everybody will keep you posted on the outcome - found a cantelope size cyst in my abdomen and a softball cyst on my liver.


----------



## Goatwoman (Mar 25, 2011)

*Prayers*

God is in control ! He will be watching over you and guiding the surgeons hands . Prayers are sent .


----------



## ronpasley (Mar 26, 2011)

prayers sent sister


----------



## Lorri (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks everybody - talk to you all soon - not sure how long it will be that I will be back on - but you all are awesome and will keep you all in my prayers - thanks to all my brothers and sisters on here - surgery is Friday.


----------



## Papa Bear (Mar 31, 2011)

Prayers sent !


----------



## ts602 (Mar 31, 2011)

praying all goes well.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 7, 2011)

praying for you Lorri


----------



## Lorri (Apr 10, 2011)

Well GOOD NEWS - GOD took my cancer away - I am cancer free - still in recovery stages about five more weeks but GOD is awesome.


----------



## turk2di (Apr 10, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## RPM (Apr 10, 2011)

Glad to hear the good news!


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 11, 2011)

that's GREAT news Lorri!!!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank the Lord, that is wonderful news!  Will be praying for a good recovery.


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 11, 2011)

Now that's a God thing...no mistaking who was in charge there......


----------



## Lorri (Apr 12, 2011)

Inthegarge said:


> Now that's a God thing...no mistaking who was in charge there......



Your so right - God was in charge


----------



## HawgWild23 (Apr 13, 2011)

Our GOD is still in the miracle working business. Amen


----------

